# Kindle froze on the plane this morning



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had scare on the airplane this morning. I get in my seat and turned on my Kindle to read and when I hit the next page nothing happened. I tried turning it off and it would not turn off. Tried a soft reset, nothing. I have listened to the advice of having a paper clip at all times, but it must haven fallen out of the cover when I was reading before boarding. I couldn't get out of my seat to look in my briefcase because we were about to take off, so I asked the lady sitting next to me if she had one. Of course, she looked at me like I was a little crazy, but it was worth a shot. She didn't. The flight attendant came by and I asked if she might have a paper clip and she shook her head no. She then went to the other flight attendants and told them in a very puzzled voice that someone had requested a paper clip. They all looked at me like I was crazy. 

Finally, I was able to get out of my seat to look in my brief case (of course I had a window seat) for one. No go. I finally found my name tag, which is a pin on, and decided to try it to reset my Kindle. It worked. I was so happy. I will never leave home again without two or three paperclips in different places.

This was my first reset. I normally do not turn my Kindle off, just put it to sleep. I have been adding screensavers and some books that I downloaded. I have also used Whispernet to download 7 or 8 books that my daughter had bought. I wanted to have a good variety of books because I will be out of town for 10 days.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Good to hear you managed to reset it!

I had the same thing happen to me in an airport... I had no paperclip. I ended up unwinding a thin wire keyring to reset my Kindle. An earring will usually work, but the ones I had on that day were the kind that hinge at the bottom and they wouldn't open up enough to allow me to use the pin on them.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Good to hear you managed to reset it!
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me in an airport... I had no paperclip. I ended up unwinding a thin wire keyring to reset my Kindle. An earring will usually work, but the ones I had on that day were the kind that hinge at the bottom and they wouldn't open up enough to allow me to use the pin on them.


LOL, we will do anything for our Kindles. I don't wear earrings and the first thing my daughter said to me when I told her about it was "Mom, your should wear earrings".


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I had exactly the same thing happen to me tonight. Well minus the part where you scared everyone by asking for a paperclip on an airplane. I was reading and really into the story and clicked next page, nothing. It wouldn't turn off or anything. Thank goodness for reset!

Melissa


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Just be glad your odd request didn't get you marked by an air marshal and the FAA.  

I keep a paper clip on the spine of my Kindle cover.  Before that, I had to resort to using a tooth pick.  It worked but wasn't a good choice.  They can break off or splinter and end up blocking the hole.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I am waiting for this post from someone: "I got my ears pierced for my Kindle." LOL

Glad you were able to reset your K, Kathy. Happy reading and have a safe trip!

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Or..

My Kindle locked up on the plane.  The seat belt sign was on.  Oh what to do? Then I remembered  my nipple pins!  My seat mates where taken aback as  retrieved one and was able to reset my Kindle.  I left it out until we landed.  

Maybe I should get some piercings, just in case.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW Kathy - good for you!  Think I will do like Vampy but put several paper clips around my kindle  

However, I will NOT get piercings   LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Anju said:



> WOW Kathy - good for you! Think I will do like Vampy but put several paper clips around my kindle
> 
> However, I will NOT get piercings  LOL LOL LOL


No piercings for me either. Just reading Vampy's idea made me cringe.


----------

